
Protecting Our Users in Kazakhstan - edmorley
https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2019/08/21/protecting-our-users-in-kazakhstan/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20755897](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20755897)

